# Prayer Request from Japan



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2006)

Dear Prayer partner,

Japanese former Minister of Education and Science, Mr.Shingo Machimura said in TV show, "The Fundamental Law of Japanese Education should be amended to make the primary school children's worship-visit to Ise Shrine (Shrine for the ancestors of the Emperor) possible." 

Prof.Tetsuya Takahashi of Tokyo Univ. said, "This comment means the real revival of the National Shintoism." The cabinet of Japanese Government might decide the proposal of the legislation of this amendment even tomorrow. 

Already Tokyo's public chool teachers had been severely forced with punishment to sing Kimigayo, the praise to the emperor. Japanese Government has been trying to bring National Shintoism gradually into the educational system of Japan. The right wing "Japan Congress" has been supporting this trend strongly. 

Please pray that our Christian primary school kids would not be forced to go to Ise Shrine as worship-visit in near future.

Please pray that Yasukuni Shrine's (Shrine of war dead for the Emperor) historically and religiously dangerous character will be well understood by the Japanese public. 
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yasukuni_Shrine)

Please pray that the freedom of living according to Christian faith may be established firmly in Japan.

Please pray that the recent move of reviving the National Shintoism maybe prevented and gone. 

Please pray for Japanese Christian citizen to raise the voice against such trend. 

Please pray for the Japanese Church to speak clearly about the sin of such idol worship both in the past and present according to the scripture, and lead the prayer for the repentance of the nation to walk the righteous path before the Lord. 

Please pray for our witness for the King Jesus Christ who is the medeatorial King over Japan.

Please pray for Japan's repentance and salvation from its destruction as the punishment of the Lord. 

Please appeal to your government officers to take effort against recent Japanese trend to prevent Japanese revival of National Shintoistic regime. Let them know that Japanese Christians are really desiring their support against the trend of such revival. 

Freedom Prayer Chain, West Japan
Shigeru Takiura, 
Pastor of RPCNA 
Japan Presbytery
in Kobe city


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Apr 28, 2006)

Will pray. For those who would like to educate themselves on Japan and Shinto check out Johannes Vos lecture on it here


----------

